# Driving Whip advice



## Ann knight (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I have my harness, cart and most importantly horse




and I need to look at a driving whip . I was dragging my feet on this but I think I finally "get" the fact it is an extension of my body ( i.e it would be my legs if I was riding ) I can be a little slow



!

Does anyone have any advice of what would be the option ?

Thanks...Ann


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 21, 2010)

The driving whip should be able to reach the shoulder of the farthest horse (the _only_ horse in a single hitch, or the Leaders in a Four-in-Hand or a Tandem, etc.). I like a fairly long lash, because I use it to cue the horse. I touch him on the belly for forward movement and on the back and/or sides for lateral movement. A long lash helps me cue the horse without affecting my rein in my hand because I can "flick" the whip. I hardly ever use the shaft (hard part) of the whip to cue the horse except for maybe very green horses that don't understand what I am asking for with the lash. Eventually, we only use the lash. Using the shaft is very "novice".

Now, that being said, that is how you use a whip for an ADS-style turnout. Breed show turnouts tend to like shorter whips, but a lot of those drivers also don't really "use" the whip. Their rules are also a bit different in that the whip should not reach _past_ the girth. That would be too short for ADS.

My favorite whip is a 48" Westfield whip with a 24" lash. It was about $20. It is too short to show in, so I have some carbon fiber whips from PHSsaddlery.com for show. Both are pretty well-balanced. A lot of people like Ultralite Whips, but I find they are _too_ light for my taste. Many people with carpal tunnel and the like are fond of Ultralites.

Remember though, you shouldn't have to _hold_ a whip. It should balance on your thumb and push up on the "butt" of your hand, at about a 45 degree angle. Holding it this way will REALLY lessen how tired your hand/arm gets. And practice will also make it easier. I pretty much feel "naked" trying to drive without one now!





Myrna


----------



## Ann knight (Sep 21, 2010)

Myrna

Thank you so much for your post ! There is so much great information in it . I know reay to go whip shopping





Ann


----------



## susanne (Sep 21, 2010)

Anne, You might find this article to be helpful:

http://www.coachmansdelight.com/CGuidePage.asp?pg=GUI27&k=30


----------



## Ann knight (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you Susanne

That was very helpful !

Ann


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 22, 2010)

Great article find, Susanne! Andy writes such great stuff!

Myrna


----------



## rcfarm (Sep 23, 2010)

Just watch out for the longer lash whips in cones classes. They can knck a ball off the cone. I always use a shorter lash whip for cones. Good Luck!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a shorter lash (8") whip that have the kids use, including my son. They don't seem to have the finesse yet to keep the lash from getting stuck in the harness and cart. That comes with practice.

Myrna


----------



## ruffian (Sep 26, 2010)

The tip of the lash must not go past the shoulder of the horse.

I have several dressage type whips. They have a very short lash - only about 4" I think. They are about 3' long, I only use them on the hips and rump of the horse. I like the handle - it's a small, white cylinder. It's easy to hold in my hand and bump up with my knee if I need it.


----------



## susanne (Sep 26, 2010)

Ruffian, that is true for the breed show ring, but the rules are different for ADS driving.

Nobody asked what type of driving the OP is planning to pursue, however, so kudos for mentioning that a whip that is correct for ADS can be too long for breed shows.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Sep 26, 2010)

I buy my whips from a lady that makes them in Oregon. They are made from fly fishing rod blanks and she uses a weight in the handle to make them perfectly balanced for me! I let friends use my whip and they all want one. Not cheap at $75, but when the carpel tunnel kicks in the price sounds really reasonable.


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 28, 2010)

I also have a whip question.

I have a dressage whip that I took the heavier rubber handle off of and replaced it with a tape for racquet ball racquets. I found this made the dressage whip, which is designed to be carried downward, balance much better when held upward as a driving whip. It also allows for a little more flexibility. I also replaced the popper with a 6" drop. This has been an enormous improvement when driving in the easy entry cart.

Sadly, this whip is about 24" too long for my HyperBike. I know Leia drives a HyperBike, and there may be others. Any ideas? I am currently using a 24" crop with the popper replaced by an 8" drop. I haven't taken the rubber handle off it yet, because it seems to balance well in the hand, but it is much stiffer than I would like. I haven't been able to find a short, flexible whip - as opposed to a stiff crop.

I loved that someone mentioned too long a lash in the cones course - I have seen some HORSE and pony drivers knock balls off with their whips.

I also have to smile about our attitude shift from *riding* with a whip to *driving* with a whip. I accidentally turned my dressage whip down to move PJ's hip over and got it locked up in my wheel instead. The whip got stuck in the spokes, wound up and took off into the bushes. Took me awhile to find it because it had flown a lot farther than expected.


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 28, 2010)

LazyRanch said:


> Sadly, this whip is about 24" too long for my HyperBike.
> 
> I loved that someone mentioned too long a lash in the cones course - I have seen some HORSE and pony drivers knock balls off with their whips.


Huh. I bet this is a problem! Who woulda thunk! We'll see what Leia says. I find that most of the time, people use whips that are too short instead of too long, but they aren't driving a Hyperbike, either.

I have never knocked a ball off a cone with my lash (not on purpose). I would guess that some people need some whip handling practice!



We _practic_e knocking balls off cones with the lash on purpose. One of the obstacles at our shows is knocking beer bottles off a fence. A professional photo was taken of me this year doing just that, and the bottle is in mid-air still falling down. Here is the link to that photo. I think we will order it, too. http://www.lazylwis.com/vl-Home/VL-Home/Villa_Louis.html#16

The more you use the whip, the more comfortable you get handling it and putting it exactly where you want it to be.

Myrna


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 28, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> I have never knocked a ball off a cone with my lash (not on purpose). I would guess that some people need some whip handling practice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I would say it has taken me a year to "become one" with a driving whip. It helps that I am learning Achenbach. But turning my dressage whip down as in previous lives was an eyeopener. Hasn't happened since!

I love the photo! Perfect action shot.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 28, 2010)

LazyRanch said:


> Sadly, this whip is about 24" too long for my HyperBike. I know Leia drives a HyperBike, and there may be others. Any ideas? I am currently using a 24" crop with the popper replaced by an 8" drop. I haven't taken the rubber handle off it yet, because it seems to balance well in the hand, but it is much stiffer than I would like. I haven't been able to find a short, flexible whip - as opposed to a stiff crop.


I had one custom made for me by the UltraLite whip company back in 2007.



They jokingly called it the "HyperLite" and it's worked great for me through many competitions and trail drives. I spent a lot of time lashing it back and forth to loosen it up and fluff the popper but within a couple of days it was very flexible and the long lash enables me to still tap my horse's sides despite sitting right up behind his rump. I wouldn't drive the Hyperbike without it! Kody figures out verrrrry quickly that if I don't have my good whip I can't get after him properly for falling in and starts cheating. It's also helpful if he's feeling lazy as it makes a GREAT swishing noise if zipped through the air on either side of him!





Leia


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 29, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I had one custom made for me by the UltraLite whip company back in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Leia!

How long did you have them make the shaft and how long is the lash?

I am gong to their site now.

Cheryl


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 29, 2010)

I can measure it for you tomorrow. I think the lash is the same length as my regular Ultralite dressage whip and the whip stock is just long enough to go from my hand to the saddle. Especially with the Hyperbike, having it up to the shoulder is really too long to be easily wielded so I prefer a shorter stock and longer lash. I did have to wrap additional grip tape around the handle to make it bigger as the newer Ultralite whips have narrower handles than the older models I'd bought from the previous owner but it was perfect once I did that.

Leia


----------



## candycar (Sep 30, 2010)

Leia?



I'd also like to know how long the shaft and drop is. Since they have a name for it, If I order one, do I just ask for the Hyperlite whip? It's not listed on their Website.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 30, 2010)

candycar said:


> Leia?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know how long the shaft and drop is. Since they have a name for it, If I order one, do I just ask for the Hyperlite whip? It's not listed on their Website.


Eeep, sorry!




I've had to work late the last three nights as people keep calling in sick so have barely seen my horses, nevermind the trailer where the whips live.



I'll do my best to measure it tomorrow on my day off.

It's going to be different for each person though so seriously- measure to your saddle and then down to where you want the lash to hang and send them that measurement. They made my whip three years ago and as far as I know it's the only one they've ever made for the Hyperbike so I doubt they'll remember either the name or the measurement.

Leia


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, remembered to grab the whips today and measure them all. My favorite one which I picked up in KY last year and then had to wrestle home through the airlines is marked as being 48" tall with a 12" lash, not including the popper. I get it at .5" longer than that so I deducted a half inch from the stock measurement of my other whips to match.

That gave me my first Ultralite whip, the green one that's always been a bit too long because I ordered it to the shoulder and not the saddle, as 57". The black Ultralite from KY is perfect at 48" and the Hyperbike whip has a 34" stock and 12" lash just like the others.

Leia


----------



## Carriage (Oct 2, 2010)

"Hyperlite", I love it.

We received 2 samples from Ultralite. One measures 24", the other 28". I believe I recall her saying that 24' was as short as she could make them. I would tend to prefer the 28" as it seems to have better balance. As to length needed, I would think that it would depend on the individual givens of the rig, driver and horse. I, as always, would defer to Miss Leia as to the details of which sizing would be best. Also I seem to recall the price being very reasonable for a very well made product.

We are very grateful that she worked up lengths suitable to the rig being discussed. Ultralite is the only company we recommend.

On another note I think I recall that (Janey?) Chimicum was making short reins for the same rig. I have not seen them so cannot comment on them.

Now if we could get logo work on em, that would be pretty cool.

Bb

Graham Carriage Works

www.grahamcarriageworks.com


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 2, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if Janie was making those, Bob. I never thought to ask her but it's easy enough to make beta reins in whatever length someone wants.

Leia


----------

